# Southern Magnolia 100



## panzer5a (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone doing the Southern Magnolia 100 next weekend in Biloxi?


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

I am -- it will be my first time to ride the course (or a century in Mississippi -- my twentieth state. I rode the Bluff City Blues 100 in Memphis today, and Big Dam Bridge in Arkansas last week.


----------



## dowford (Oct 7, 2011)

I've looked at the map and printed it out. Looks like lots of turns on the 100. I haven't been on this course before, so does anyone know if the roads are marked? It is easy to get spread out on these century rides and missing a turn can be a big deal.


----------

